# Weetabix Protein



## HOBIE (Apr 14, 2016)

25g per 2 biscuits (more with milk) Have been on them nearly all week with good results. It says on the box more vits


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2016)

What's the difference to ordinary Weetabix, carbwise? I used to love Weetabix, but stopped eating them when I saw that they made my levels rocket up in less than half an hour  Would be interested to know what your Libre shows @HOBIE


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 15, 2016)

I would also love to get back to Weetabix if these did not have such a spike.


----------



## DeusXM (Apr 15, 2016)

Weetabix is 69g CHO per 100g, Weetabix Protein is 62g CHO per 100g. For a two biscuit portion that's 25g vs 26g - so if you're spiking from regular Weetabix, you'll probably find Weetabix Protein no different.

It's a bit of a misnomer. It's slightly ridiculous to brand something made out of wheat as a good source of protein, and the vitamins that are in it, they have to add in, so it's really no different from taking a vitamin tablet.

If it works for you then great, but I'd suggest if you have trouble with carbs and you want more protein and vitamins, simply eating two boiled eggs would deliver more protein and more vitamins for only an additional 10 calories or so.


----------

